# So_setfib



## Clark88 (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone knows a example using the option SO_SETFIB in the setsockopt from a client socket?
I searched, but I found nothing.
Sorry for bothering and thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2010)

You can use it when you have multiple routing tables. See setfib(1) and setfib(2).


----------



## Clark88 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, but I already have multiple tables, the problem is I can only use this after the connect from the socket. There is some way to use before the SYN be sent?


----------



## Clark88 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry for my haste, I had read setfib(2).
Thanks, was what I was looking for.
Sorry again.


----------

